# Inshore fishing partners



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking for inshore fishing partners for after work during the week. I usually fish a couple days a week after work when the weather cooperates - quick 2-3 hour trips. I'm a former hardcore fly fisherman and still will on occasion if the wind is right. I typically never mess w/ live bait but have learned my little area, what works as far as artificials, and the afternoon bite pretty well and usually find fish. I live over in Gulf Breeze. PM if interested in some afternoon trips.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Aaron, fellow NGTO member here (GatoRob).. I live on Pensacola Beach off little sabine and go out on my yak about 3-4 times a week.. Here's my 5.8 lb 1st place Speck from the GCKFA and 3rd place red


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Man I knew you won big speck in that tournament but had no idea you lived down here! Let's fish!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey, sent you my email and cell # in a private message.. drop me a line. I have no plans this weekend or after work this week.


----------

